# 365 & 1000



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

cela fait un an que je suis inscrit à MacGé   

et pour fêter ça je poste mon 1000e POST !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

C'est la grande classe de réussir ce combo, dis-moi.


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Mai 2005)

Petit joueur !

Less noise: more signal !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est la grande classe de réussir ce combo, dis-moi.


je sais pas si j'arriverais à faire le 730 et 2000, l'an prochain   
pour peu que ce soit une année bissextile  :mouais:


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> cela fait un an que je suis inscrit à MacGé
> 
> et pour fêter ça je poste mon 1000e POST !!!!



Félicitation    :king:  :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2005)

Et sexuellement, ça va ?


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement, ça va ?


Lui, je sais pas mais moi tout va pour le mieux :love: 

 FELICITATIONS POUR LES 1000 POSTS ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

1 an.....et en 1 an tu en es a 1000 post......d'accord....
 je dis quoi, *felicitation*......

('tain, j'en ai pres du quadruple en 6 mois....ça fait desordre..... )


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 1 an.....et en 1 an tu en es a 1000 post......d'accord....
> je dis quoi, *felicitation*......
> 
> ('tain, j'en ai pres du quadruple en 6 mois....ça fait desordre..... )


 bah... On a pas tous les mêmes valeurs...


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ('tain, j'en ai pres du quadruple en 6 mois....ça fait desordre.....



Et t'en est fier? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et t'en est fier? :rateau:



que El Chico fasse la remarque......mais toi......


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et t'en est fier? :rateau:


 oui parce qu'au rythme que t'es en train de prendre, tu vas bien finir comme lui...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui parce qu'au rythme que t'es en train de prendre, tu vas bien finir comme lui...



.....il a encore du chemin a parcourir le jeune padawan....


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mai 2005)

Boarf, ça doit se faire rapidement si on y met du sien ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2005)

Ca devient lourd :baille:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, ça doit se faire rapidement si on y met du sien ...



oui, quand on veux on peux....m'enfin, il faudrai qu'il fasse un effort en commencant par triple son nombre de message jour...c'est pas facile ça....  


ps: on va se faire allumer.... 

[edit] tiens, je t'attendais Finn.... [edit]


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement, ça va ?


Ca va super bien  :love: 
C'est pourquoi je ne poste pas autant que certains...   N'est-ce pas Stook? Starglazer?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

*Ben, 1000 c'est déjà pas mal comme "score" ; y'en a qui ont mis un an à atteindre 100 posts*
Maintenant, si tu veux faire plaisir à Stook, tu doubles ton compteur dans les 6 prochains mois.  

_Tout le monde s'en tamponne le coquillard mais, hier j'ai atteint les 1500, ah, j'en avais les yeux pleins de larmes, tout ému que j'étais_ :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

Dites pas ça trop fort, c'est un coup à faire fermer tous les posts considérés comme "à flood"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dites pas ça trop fort, c'est un coup à faire fermer tous les posts considérés comme "à flood"...



*N'est ce pas l'inéluctable destinée de chaque thread au bar ?*


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

Oui, je sais, mais en ce moment les thread à discute, sont victimes assez rapidement de fermeture inopinée...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Le bar risque de fermer dans ces conditions.  :hein: 
Y en a marre des condés qui viennent fermer le rade dès qu'y en a qui la rammène qu'on piaille trop


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Y en a marre des condés qui viennent fermer le rade dès qu'y en a qui la rammène qu'on piaille trop


Tout à fait d'accod, ils devraient rester dehors surveiller la rue que de passer leur vie au bar. En plus ils ont le droit de boire en service. Quelle décadence  :mouais:   :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

bon question, super gestion de timing, je demande à voir les 1000 posts en un mois (je suis sûr que c'est possible pour certain)

ça fait bien vingt jours quand même que j'ai essayé de réaliser ce challenge de gestion post/durée
et bien ça n'a pas été simple


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben, 1000 c'est déjà pas mal comme "score" ; y'en a qui ont mis un an à atteindre 100 posts*
> Maintenant, si tu veux faire plaisir à Stook, tu doubles ton compteur dans les 6 prochains mois.
> 
> _Tout le monde s'en tamponne le coquillard mais, hier j'ai atteint les 1500, ah, j'en avais les yeux pleins de larmes, tout ému que j'étais_ :rose:


Ma chérie :love: risque de faire la gueule


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie :love: risque de faire la gueule



il existe des vibro usb......depuis, la mienne fait plus la gueule...mais j'ai l'impression que mon iMac G5 bourdonne......


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

sinon il existe ça:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Pour la pub vidéo, c'est par là


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

j'adore.......:love:




			
				le vbul ... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à etudiant69.


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la pub vidéo, c'est par là



Mouhahahahaaaaahaha       

 :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

J'achete !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Apple a encore du potentiel de conquête de marché


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Anne-O!.....j'ai trouvé ton cadeau d'anniversaire.....Anne-O.......


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la pub vidéo, c'est par là


Excellente pub 

Allez tiens


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Anne-O!.....j'ai trouvé ton cadeau d'anniversaire.....Anne-O.......


Pour les commandes :rose:









PS: je ne touche pas de comm', c'est pour rendre service 

PPS: Sinon je peux me déplacer pour rendre service aussi à Anne-O


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

la couleur est impressionante mais vas y molo sur les liens


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

je peux pas voir le lien en fait,
car je suis au taf

et il y a une protection :rose:

mais je suis sûr que ça doit être de bon goût :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

de tres bon gout.....:



			
				le lien... a dit:
			
		

> *Problem Encountered
> 
> 
> Error:
> Unauthorized Entry File - view.html


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

j en prend 3 ou 4 au cas ou j ai des invitées


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j en prend 3 ou 4 au cas ou j ai des invitées


Je vois que les réceptions de Toys sont toujours un succès.

Il ne manque peut-être que ça


----------



## toys (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les réceptions de Toys sont toujours un succès.
> 
> Il ne manque peut-être que ça




ha les embasadeurs il ne manquais plus qu'eux  aller tu peut venir si tu veus


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j en prend 3 ou 4 au cas ou j ai des invité*es*



ouf, j'ai eu peur de venir chez toi tout a coup......


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Si tu veus que ta soirée soit un carton plein, n'oublie pas d'avoir une jolie serveuse :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veus que ta soirée soit un carton plein, n'oublie pas d'avoir une jolie serveuse :love:









 mais elle a une souris dans le........


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dites pas ça trop fort, c'est un coup à faire fermer tous les posts considérés comme "à flood"...


ben arbvitraire comme arbitraire c'est pas étonnant non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dites pas ça trop fort, c'est un coup à faire fermer tous les posts considérés comme "à flood"...



le bar en somme


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2005)

Emile ?


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Emile ?



Je pense avoir imprimé, mais je vais quand même vérifier les conséquences sur l'environnement, au cas où... :hein:


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Emile ?




s'est emile le tueur. il s'est fait attraper par une tapette géante!
non monsieur est inspecteur de police.









pardon j ai déraper


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est emile le tueur. il s'est fait attraper par une tapette géante!
> non monsieur est inspecteur de police.
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, à ce niveau de couillonnade, je propose le banissement pour 121 ans renouvelable 6 fois.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha les embasadeurs il ne manquais plus qu'eux  aller tu peut venir si tu veus




Décidément, tu m'énerves...


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi, à ce niveau de couillonnade, je propose le banissement pour 121 ans renouvelable 6 fois.




Escuse moi ta pas d'humour se soir je vais te laisser dans ton coin.Je vais aller ma matter un film

tien la cité de la peur par exemple ces quelle que mots en sont tirer.

bonne nuit a tous 
merci A+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Escuse moi ta pas d'humour se soir je vais te laisser dans ton coin.Je vais aller ma matter un film
> 
> tien la cité de la peur par exemple ces quelle que mots en sont tirer.
> 
> ...



Tu arrêteras de flooder 5 minutes, c'est bien....


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrêteras de flooder 5 minutes, c'est bien....



Re escuse moi mais la tu ma doucement énervé ci tu remarque ici il n'y a QUE des floodeur et je ne suis pas le premier (ni le dernier  ) j 'arrive juste d'une bonne soirée. je "répond"(il est vrai que ici s'était du flood) au tradada ou j'était passé. 
mais le coup de s'acharné sur ma gueule je n aime pas trop (s'est pas par ce que je suis un nioub que je me la ferme) car le roché suchard j 'en ai rien a foutre que tu aime pas sa mais j appel sa du foutage de gueule pur et simple voilà.



ferme ce poste si tu veux.
vire moi si tu veux.
mais a faire ça ne te plaint pas de la condition des modo's merci 

ps: le mini s'est d'envoyer un mp et en cas de non escuse oui la sanction peut tombé.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

toys n'existe plus...


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> toys n'existe plus...




bye bye


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2005)

Bannissement de Toys:
Cause: Fôtes d'aurtograffes rékurrante + flood


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bannissement de Toys:
> Cause: Fôtes d'aurtograffes rékurrante + flood



Je rajouterais comme cause de bannissement à vie: "mauvais goût pour les confiseries industriels."


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rajouterais comme cause de bannissement à vie: "mauvais goût pour les confiseries industriels."


Je ne peux pas laisser passer ça. Les rochers, c'est peut-être con, mais c'est bon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rajouterais comme cause de bannissement à vie: "mauvais goût pour les confiseries industriels."



_...Et pour l'accabler encore un peu plus je soupçonne Toys de pas aimer l'alcool..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rajouterais comme cause de bannissement à vie: "mauvais goût pour les confiseries industriels."





tu dois etre le seul a pas aimer ferrero


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Nan, moi non plus j'aime pas les couilles de l'Ambassadeur


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi non plus j'aime pas les couilles de l'Ambassadeur



On parlait juste de ses Ferrero. Pour le reste, c'est toi qui vois...


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _...Et pour l'accabler encore un peu plus je soupçonne Toys de pas aimer l'alcool..._


 :affraid: ça mérite un ban jusqu'à ce qu'il participe (dignement cela va de soit  ) à une AES 
(note pour plus tard: sortie du beaujolais le 3e jeudi de novembre  vous faîtes quoi le 3e vendredi de novembre?  )


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu dois etre le seul a pas aimer ferrero



C'est pas que j'aime pas mais dans ma profession, on en reçoit une boîte par jour minimum donc à la fin, ça lasse.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> sortie du beaujolais le 3e jeudi de novembre


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas que j'aime pas mais dans ma profession, on en reçoit une boîte par jour minimum donc à la fin, ça lasse.



Si tu veux, je te donne mon adresse par MP, ça te débarrasera des boites pleines en surplus...


----------



## toys (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _...Et pour l'accabler encore un peu plus je soupçonne Toys de pas aimer l'alcool..._



pas d'alccol pas de drogue (et pas de sex, mais sa je l ai pas choisi)


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

... ça va fermer !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas d'alccol pas de drogue (et pas de sex, mais sa je l ai pas choisi)



il est jamais trop tard pour bien faire mon cher Toys......


----------



## toys (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est jamais trop tard pour bien faire mon cher Toys......



je crois plus qu il était temps que j arrette !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas que j'aime pas mais dans ma profession, on en reçoit une boîte par jour minimum donc à la fin, ça lasse.




fab m'as pris de vitesse mais s'il te reste encore des boites ferrero
(tampi pour le regime d'eté   )
je t'envoie aussi mon adresse


----------

